
Chase bank's anti-fraud system has been compromised - stephenhuey
https://twitter.com/stephenhuey/status/1019594930279342080
======
stephenhuey
Anyone else noticing fraud with their Chase accounts?

An account rep implied they're having unusually high wait times when he put me
on hold with the anti-fraud team for close to 10 minutes. As soon as the anti-
fraud person came on the line, he cut me off by saying their system is down
and I'd have to call back in 24-48 hours because there's nothing they can do
right now.

It seems like the fraudulent charge on my account is timed with an attack on
their system, so I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing this too.

